# Von kranken Kois, schlechten Wasserwerten und viel Arbeit...



## Micha (13. Juni 2006)

Hallo!

Zunächst einmal zu der Vorgeschichte:

Ende 2004 kam meinem Vater die Idee, den damaligen Teich rapide zu vergrößern. Nun haben wir einen 20.000L Teich mit Biotec 18 und UVC-Vorklärer, sowie den deutlich kleineren Filter des alten Teichs. Leider steht der Teich in südlicher Richtung, bekommt also den ganzen Tag pralle Sonne ab (ist auf grund unseres Grundstücks nicht anders möglich).

Damals entschied sich mein Vater gegen einen seperaten Pflanzenteich, obwohl ich ihm deutlich machte, das ich andere Meinungen hier im Forum gelesen hab, die einen solchen Pflanzenteich bevorzugen. 

Da es im Herbst recht hektisch zuging und wir die Fische nur suboptimal unterbringen konnten, fuhren wir den Teich nur knapp 2 Wochen ein.

Im darauf folgenden Jahr kamen dann leider die ersten dicken Probleme: Da der Pflanzenbesatz sehr niedrig war (3 Seerosen und etwas __ Rohrkolben) und der Boden mit vielleicht 1 cm Sand bedeckt war, also praktisch kaum Bodensubstrat, kippte uns der Teich in den ersten warmen Wochen. Sehr viel Schwebealgen. Leider hatte er sich, bevor es so schlimm wurde, einige neue Fische gekauft (er ist ein richtiger Fanatiker ), die Verluste waren zum heulen. Dank vereinter Kräfte haben wir dann doch noch die Kurve gekratzt und der Sommer verlief einigermaßen erträglich. Damals konnten wir durch Anti-Algen-Mittel (ja ich weiß, Todsünde...aber der Teichzustand war wirklich wirklich schlimm!) eine Besserung erzielen und auch die Wasserwerte stabilisierten sich darauf. Nach diesem Erlebnis stand auch endlich für meinen Vater fest, das ein Pflanzenteich her muss.

Doch wie es so oft im Leben spielt...auf grund einiger Ereignisse die ich nicht näher nenne verschleppte sich der ganze Prozess erneut. 
In diesem Frühjahr - wieder ohne Pflanzenteich - spielt sich das gleiche von vorne ab. Nach diesem wirklich harten Winter und ewigen Frost suchten uns im April/Mai Fadenalgen heim. Die Fadenalgen an sich wären weniger schlimm, wenn wenigstens die Wasserwerte einigermaßen OK wären. Bereits im April waren die Werte katastrophal, die ersten Fische zeigten bereits Anzeichen einer Verpilzung. Nach mehrmaligen TWW und u.a. Hinzugabe von KoiStabil konnten wir uns so gerade eben auf einem Level halten, der aber trotzdem alles andere als toll ist. 

Die aktuellen Wasserwerte, gemessen um 18.30Uhr
Temperatur: 25° C
pH: 7,9
Ammonium: 0,2-0,4 mg/L
Nitrit: 0-0,025 mg/L
Nitrat: 5-10 mg/L

Bis vor wenigen Tagen hatten wir im Schnitt etwas mehr Nitrit und Nitrat im Wasser, aber dies hat sich anscheinend inzwischen auf einem niedrigeren Level angesiedelt. Ich messe z.Z. nur diese Werte, da wir - abgesehen von einigen Fadenalgen - keine Probleme mit Algen haben, uns aber dafür die Fische erkranken.

Ein Blick auf die Werte zeigt sofort, dass das Wasser miserabel ist, keine Frage. Inzwischen konnte ich endlich den Bau des Pflanzenfilters vorantreiben, so dass wir hoffentlich Ende nächster Woche den Betrieb aufnehmen können.

Das Hauptproblem bleibt allerdings: unsere schönen Kois. Wir haben bis vor kurzem 29 Kois im Teich gehabt (überwiegend große im Bereich von 60-90cm, ca. 10 sehr junge und kleine, trotzdem in meinen Augen zu viel!), aber nun haben wir innerhalb von 2 Wochen ganze 5 Kois verloren, 4 davon waren bereits in unserem alten Teich beheimatet. Der Schock war natürlich immens, da uns bis dato noch nie die "Alteingesessenen" verstorben waren. Wenigstens sind bis jetzt keine Neuerkrankungen dazugekommen.

Sie sind trotz allen Bemühens gestorben (Salzbad, Jodbehandlung), zZ sind noch 4 Kois etwas kränklich, aber wenigstens fressen die Kranken inzwischen wieder. Bei näherem Betrachten der Toten sieht man auch, dass die Kiemenfächer teilweise ganz fehlen und das eine Art Eiter aus den Kiemen austritt! Anscheinend sind die erkrankten Kois durch die Pilze derart geschwächt, dass sie jetzt auch noch andere Krankheiten erleiden.

Wie sollen wir weiter vorgehen? Der Pflanzenfilter kommt wie gesagt Ende nächster Woche, bis dahin werden wir weiterhin die Wasserwerte checken und TWW durchführen sowie die kranken Fische behandeln. Sonst noch irgendwelche guten Tipps?

Auch wenn die Verlockung da ist, bitte ich um konstruktive Kritik. Das in unserem Teich vieles schief läuft weiß ich selber (tut uns in der Seele weh diese schönen Tiere leiden zu sehn  ). 

Schonmal vielen Dank!

bye

micha


----------



## Annett (14. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von kranken Kois, schlechten Wasserwerten und viel Arbeit...*

Hallo Micha,

das klingt, als ob die Bakterien nicht so richtig wollen.
Der Nitratwert ist völlig ok für einen Koiteich mit zu wenig Pflanzen. Nitrat ist wesentlich weniger bedenklich als Nitrit-das ist Euer Problem!
Euch fehlen anscheinend die entsprechenden Bakkis im Teich/Filter. Habt Ihr denn überhaupt einen Biofilter am Teich? Wenn nicht, dann wird es wirklich höchste Zeit dafür. Und zwar noch vor dem Pflanzenfilter!
Vielleicht kommt Ihr dann mit einer Filterstarterkultur ein Stück schneller zum Ziel!
Ich werde das Thema mal in die Koi-Rubrik verschieben, damit die "Koinasen" es auch wahrnehmen 
Dauerhaft schlechte Wasserwerte können auch den Kiemen der Fische ganz schön zusetzen. Sie werden immer mehr geschächt und fallen dann bei den kleinsten Verletzungen um. (Pilzsporen sind immer im Wasser. Sie schlagen aber erst richtig zu, wenn das Immunsystem am Boden liegt!)


----------



## Micha (14. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von kranken Kois, schlechten Wasserwerten und viel Arbeit...*

Hallo!

Zur Zeit haben wir nur den großen Biotec und einen kleineren Filter, abgesehen von der leisen Hoffnung das sich in den Filtern und/oder am "Bodengrund" Bakterien ansiedeln...

Wir wollen im neuen Pflanzenteich gebrochenen Blähton als Substrat einsetzen, gab hier im Forum dazu ein schönes Bild vor einigen Tagen (wonach wir uns prinzipiell richten wollen). Zu den genauen Ausmaßen des Teiches und des kommenden Pflanzenfilters kann ich bei Bedarf auch nähere Infos und Bilder zeigen 

Sollte das Substrat in dem Fall nicht ausreichen? Würdest du eventuell noch einen eigenen, seperaten Biofilter (wenn ja, bitte mit Bild oder Link oder so ) empfehlen? Sollten wir vielleicht zur Überbrückung eine Portion Filterstarter in die bestehenden Filter kippen (kostet zwar was, aber hauptsache wir verlieren keine Fische mehr )?

Danke!

bye

Micha


----------



## Annett (15. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von kranken Kois, schlechten Wasserwerten und viel Arbeit...*

Hallo Micha,

bei uns geht es momentan wegen des Forumstreffen rund... es dauert also im Moment etwas mit den Antworten.
Könntest Du bitte Dein Profil mal komplett ausfüllen?! Ist bei der Softwareumstellung verloren gegangen... 

M.M.n. ist ein Biotec nicht gerade das beste für einen Koiteich-zumindest was Reinigungsintervalle usw. angeht. Aber er ist ein Biofilter-ob er ausreichend groß ist..  kann ich nicht beurteilen.
Filterstarter in die bereits bestehenden Filter einzubringen schadet Eurem Teich auf jedem Fall nicht! Ob es was bringt ist leider nicht so ohne weiteres zu beurteilen.  Ich sehe weder Deinen Teich noch die Bakterien...
Fakt ist für mich nur, dass Du dringend mehr Bakterien brauchst, die Dir das Nitrit zu Nitrat umwandeln. Unterwasserpflanzen bringen da auch einiges, indem sie direkt das Ammonium aufnehmen. Aber in einem Koiteich werden die kaum überleben :?


----------



## rainthanner (15. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von kranken Kois, schlechten Wasserwerten und viel Arbeit...*

Hallo Micha, 

beim Pflanzenfilter eine Schmutzabscheidung mit einplanen. 

Hinter deiner mechanischen Filterung könntest du eine Tonne mit Kaldness- oder __ Hel-X als bioligische Filterung einbauen. 
Über Kaldness oder Hel-X findest du viel in Foren. 


Gruß Rainer


----------



## lotharw (18. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von kranken Kois, schlechten Wasserwerten und viel Arbeit...*

Hallo Micha,

belüftest du Teich und Filter ?


mfg
lothar


----------



## Thorsten (18. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von kranken Kois, schlechten Wasserwerten und viel Arbeit...*

Hallo Micha,

ich kann dir nur *dringend* raten, einen anderen Filter zu installieren bzw. dir einen neuen zu bauen.

Bei deinem Koibesatz und der Wassermenge, kann dein Filter (Biotec 18) keine zufriedenstellende Arbeit leisten.

Die Filterleistung (Schwämme) ist nicht ausreichend bei so einem Teich!


P.S.
Mit was für eine Pumpe und welcher UVC (Wattzahl) betreibst Du den Biotec?


----------



## papa-charly (18. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von kranken Kois, schlechten Wasserwerten und viel Arbeit...*

Hallo Micha,

da gibt es gleich einen ganzen Haufen an Problemen.

Der Filter Biotec, gleich welcher Grösse, ist m. E. eher ein rein mechanischer, darin kann sich keine wirksame Biologie aufbauen. Obwohl deine Wasserwerte eher im grünen Bereich als dramatisch anzusehen sind.

Der Pflanzfilter hat nur eine Aufgabe, nämlich Nitrat abzubauen. Nitrat ist aber absolut unschädlich für die Fische sondern ist lediglich Pflanzendünger. (Hast Du zuwenig Pflanzen - hast Du dafür mehr Algen)

Die Ursache für Dein Fischsterben ist, glaube ich, woanders zu suchen. Mit Gewissheit läßt sich das allerdings erst sagen, wenn von den Fischen ein Abstrich gemacht worden ist. Dabei wird eine Schleimprobe entnommen und unter dem Mikroskop untersucht. Dann kann gesagt werden ob __ Würmer oder Bakterien die Auslöser sind.

Erst nach dieser Bestimmung ist eine gezielte Behandlung möglich. Diese sollte   
von einem Tierarzt durchgeführt werden, da die erforderlichen Medikamente rezeptpflichtig sind.

Gruß
papa-charly


----------



## Micha (20. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von kranken Kois, schlechten Wasserwerten und viel Arbeit...*

Hallo!

Danke für die vielen Antworten!

Ja wir belüften den Teich (über einen Kompressor & einen Wasserfall), aber nicht den Filter (hab ich selbst erst hier vor einigen Tagen im Forum gelesen das es zu empfehlen ist)! Der Sauerstoffgehalt des Wassers ist auch OK. Der Kompressor hat aber soviel Power das wir eine Leitung abzwacken und den Biotec sowie den neuen Filterteich belüften wollen.

Zum Pflanzenfilter: Reicht es nich aus, als Bodensubstrat gebrochenen Blähton zu verwenden? Sollten sich da nicht ausreichend Baktierien ansiedeln können? Wäre aus platzgründen bei uns am Besten zu realisieren, den Pflanzen- und Biofilter zu integrieren. 

Zu Pumpe und UVC: Für den großen Biotec: Aquamax 16000, UVC Bitron 72(Watt)C
der kleinere Filter: Aquamax 10000, UVC Bitron 16Watt (um den Dreh, habe nicht nachgesehn, weiß aber noch das es seeehr wenig war)

Über einen anderen Filter müssen wir uns noch Gedanken machen, leider war der Biotec nicht ganz günstig (hätten wir doch lieber für das Geld was selbst gebaut ), wir hoffen halt das es mit dem neuen Filterteich besser klappt!

Zum Tierarzt: Leider gibts hier in Hamm/NRW (PLZ: 59071) KEINEN vernünftigen Tierarzt! Alle haben uns bereits abgewiesen mit der Begründung, dass sie nur Haustiere wie Hund und Katze kennen! Aber wir suchen bereits im Umfeld einen Tierarzt, da es wirklich schade um die Kois ist (und um sicher zu gehen, dass sie nicht noch an anderen Krankheiten leiden)

bye

micha


----------



## rainthanner (21. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von kranken Kois, schlechten Wasserwerten und viel Arbeit...*



			
				Micha schrieb:
			
		

> Zum Pflanzenfilter: Reicht es nich aus, als Bodensubstrat gebrochenen Blähton zu verwenden? Sollten sich da nicht ausreichend Baktierien ansiedeln können? Wäre aus platzgründen bei uns am Besten zu realisieren, den Pflanzen- und Biofilter zu integrieren.


 
Hallo Micha, 

der Blähton ist ja sogar ein besonders gutes biologisches Filtermaterial. Allerdings nur drei, allerhöchstens vier Jahre, denn dann haben sich die Poren des Blähtons zugesetzt und er sollte erneuert werden. Am wichtigsten halte ich aber nach wie vor eine Schmutzabscheidung im Pflanzfilterbecken. 


. 

Wenn du mit dem Reinigungsaufwand deines Biotec kein Problem hast, dann sehe ich da auch keines. Er sollte seine mechanische Filterung verrichten und dies tut er anscheinend. Nur bei der biologischen muß eben nachgeholfen werden. Durch ein paar Liter Kaldness, oder __ Hel-X. 

Gruß Rainer


----------



## Micha (21. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von kranken Kois, schlechten Wasserwerten und viel Arbeit...*

Hallo!

Habe mich etwas in das Thema Biofilter eingelesen und bin mir mit unserer bisherigen Planung nicht mehr so sicher 

Zu den Bildern: Das Loch haben wir schonmal gebuddelt  Unsere bisherige Planung sah vor, das große Loch mit Folie auszulegen, dann ordentlich gebrochenen Blähton rein (ca. 40 cm...wäre also eine ganz schöne Menge) und anschließend verschiedenste Pflanzen (Unterwasserpflanzen in das Substrat, Überwasserpflanzen in Körbe) rein. In der "Zunge" am linken Rand wollten wir ein paar hübsche Uferpflänzchen setzen (da dort nur wenig Wasser hinsollte). Das Wasser soll durch den kleinen Filter von links oben reinkommen (der Filter hat Borsten und Schwämme, den muss man im Sommer beinahe jeden Tag reinigen, weil er so voller Algen und Schlamm ist!)

Nun bin ich mir aber sehr unschlüssig ob es nicht sinnvoller wäre, in den großen tiefen Bereich nur die Folie reinzutun, anschließend möglichst nährstoffzehrende Überwasserpflanzen (eventuell auch andere Pflanzen, die schön aussehen ) und dafür in dem "Zungenbereich" eine 200L-Regentonne zu versenken und 100L Kaldness oder __ Hel-X (wegen der selbstreinigenden Wirkung im Gegensatz zu Blähton) einzusetzen inklusive Blubbersteine.

Zu der Schmutzabscheidung: Wie und wo würdest du die Schmutzabscheidung einplanen? 

Wir sind für alle Ideen und Tips offen und dankbar ! 

bye & danke

micha


----------



## Harti (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von kranken Kois, schlechten Wasserwerten und viel Arbeit...*

Hallo!

Deine Filter sind echt viel zu klein.
Deine Pumpen für diese Filterchen viel zu stark.
Der Wasserdurchsatz ist bei weitem zu hoch.
Wenn du ein ordentlichen Koiteich machen willst, dann mach den Bodengrund raus, bau dir einen Filter, der ein Vortex und etwa 1,5 m³ Volumen hat mit viel Filterfläche.
Der sollte unbedingt auf Schwehrkraft laufen und von der tiefsten Stelle im Teich von mindestens einem 110er Bodenablauf gespeißt werden.
Du kannst auch das Rohr oberhalb, 30 cm unter der Wasseroberfläche mit dem Teich verbinden und dann zur tiefsten Stelle führen, wenn du es nicht unter den Teich legen willst. 

Mit gepumpten Filtern wirst du nicht glücklich werden und auch nicht mit Bodengrund im Koiteich.
Sumpfzonen kannst du auch vergessen, denn die Kois machen dir alles nieder.


----------



## Annett (23. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von kranken Kois, schlechten Wasserwerten und viel Arbeit...*

Moin,

@Harti
Er möchte in das gezeigte Loch einen Pflanzenfilter bauen. 
Ich glaube kaum, dass die Koi darin Schaden anrichten können. 

@Micha
Vor den Pflanzenfilter gehört eine Grobschmutzabscheidung. Egal welche; sie muss funktionieren, denn sonst entschlammst Du nachher fluchend den Blähton.
Die Unterwasserpflanzen (submers) sind dankbar, wenn sie sich direkt am Ammonium gütlich tun dürfen-so sparen sie aufwendige Umbauprozesse. Nitrat (Endprodukt der Umbauprozesse im Biofilter) ist v.a. Futter für die "Überwasser"pflanzen (emers), also jene, die sich nur mit den Wurzeln im Wasser befinden.
Wenn Du den Pflanzenfilter also überwiegend mit emersen Pflanzen bestückst, könntest Du das aus dem Biofilter kommende Wasser  direkt in den Pflanzenfilter leiten (müßte ja dann sauber sein). Viele legen unterhalb des Substrates eine Art Lochplatte ein, damit sich darunter Mulm ablagern kann, der dann mit vers. Methoden abgepumpt/abgelassen werden kann.
Wenn Du in die Suche "Pflanzenfilter", "Pflanzfilter" oder "PF" eingibst hast Du bestimmt einige Zeit zu lesen.


----------



## rainthanner (23. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von kranken Kois, schlechten Wasserwerten und viel Arbeit...*



			
				Annett schrieb:
			
		

> Viele legen unterhalb des Substrates eine Art Lochplatte ein, damit sich darunter Mulm ablagern kann, der dann mit vers. Methoden abgepumpt/abgelassen werden kann.


 
danke, genau das hatte ich gemeint.  

Gruß Rainer


----------



## Harti (23. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von kranken Kois, schlechten Wasserwerten und viel Arbeit...*

Ich meinte auch nicht den Pflanzenfilter


----------



## Micha (29. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von kranken Kois, schlechten Wasserwerten und viel Arbeit...*

Hallo!

Also wir haben uns nochmal die Sache durch den Kopf gehen lassen und uns entschieden, eine extra Biofiltertonne und einen seperaten Pflanzenteich zu gestalten. 

In dem "flachen" Bereich (siehe Bild im Vordergrund), wo noch nicht gebuddelt wurde, kommt eine 200L-Regentonne rein mit Kaldness oder __ Hel-X (was würdet ihr bevorzugen? Vielleicht sogar den normalen Blähton? Kosten sind sekundär...die verlorenen Fische waren ein zigfaches Wert ) und den besagten Blubbersteinen. Gibts eine Formel womit man die Menge am benötigten Filtermaterial berechnen kann (wir haben jetzt grob mit 100L Kaldness gerechnet). Vor der Biotonne steht der kleine Filter, der mit Bürsten und Patronenschwämmen den groben Schmutz aus der Biotonne raushalten soll (Da ist sooo wenig Platz, darum kommt eine größere selbstgebaute Lösung fast nicht in Frage ). Wir wissen auch noch nicht genau, wie wir das Wasser aus der Biotonne in den Pflanzenteich bekommen sollen (möglichst ohne extra Pumpe). Behindert ein Netz o.ä. in der Öffnung der Tonne die Funktion des Filtermaterials (damit die Dinger nicht einfach wegschwimmen )? Zur Zeit denken wir uns, das wir oben und unten in der Tonne ein Sieb/Netz anbringen, damit wir einerseits eventuellen Schlamm einfach unten absaugen können und das uns halt oben die Steinchen nicht wegschwimmen. Jemand eine bessere Idee? 

Aus der Biotonne soll das Wasser in den Pflanzenbereich laufen, wo wir mittig Unterwasserpflanzen setzen wollen (wäre weniger schlimm wenn sie später an zu wenig Ammonium eingehen, hauptsache den Fischen gehts gut) und am Rand zusätzliche Überwasserpflanzen. Wir schwanken noch, ob es sich lohnt, zusätzlich in den Pflanzenteich Blähton zu kippen (saubermachen, Kosten, etc.), aber wenn es sinnvoll ist, stellt es natürlich keine Probleme dar, es zu tun!

Wir haben dann auch noch einen Tierarzt gefunden, der sich mit Kois auskennt, welch ein Wunder  Leider war ich das Wochenende nicht daheim, und meine Mutter (die sich null auskennt ) musste mit dem Doc reden und die Behandlung durchführen, aber soweit sie sich erinnern konnte meinte er, das es __ Parasiten seien und hat uns ein Antibiotikum gegeben, seitdem scheuern sich die Fische auch nicht mehr (2 noch, aber nur ganz ganz selten), werde aber mit dem Doc nochmal Rücksprache halten. Erfreulicherweise sind auch keine Fische mehr an Pilzbefall und dem ganzen Zeug gestorben, bis auf 2 Fische, die vorher unauffällig waren und von heute auf morgen gestorben sind  Wieder dieser Eiter im Kiemen...muss ich unbedingt nochmal dem Doc schildern 
Wenigstens fressen die verbliebenen Fische wieder richtig, ein kleiner Lichtblick 

@Harti: Ja am liebsten würden wir jetzt auch den Teich nach einem "richtigen" Koiteich formen, aber unsere Hausherrin ist schon jetzt äußerst erbost bezüglich der Kosten und Ausmaße, die der Teich schon jetzt inne hat  Vielleicht im nächsten Jahr 

Vielen Dank für die vielen Beiträge 

Beste Grüße

Micha


----------



## rainthanner (29. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von kranken Kois, schlechten Wasserwerten und viel Arbeit...*

Hallo Micha, 

ich würde dir das __ Hel-X 14 in weiß empfehlen, es ist kostengünstiger als orginal Kaldness. 
Die Poren im Blähton setzen sich nach einiger Zeit zu und die Filterwirkung geht gegen null. Sprich er muß erneuert werden. 

Wegen dem Hel-X würde ich mit Heinrich Kontakt aufnehmen: 
http://www.sprickgmbh.de/


100l reichen völlig aus. Mehr bringst du in einer 200l Tonne auch gar nicht unter. 

Aber auch hier gilt: 
Tonne nicht ohne Schmutzabscheidung unten. Also Flansch und Zugschieber. Bei der Größenordnung sollte DN 50 zum Spühlen ausreichen. 


Gruß Rainer


----------



## Friedhelm (1. Juli 2006)

*AW: Von kranken Kois, schlechten Wasserwerten und viel Arbeit...*

hallo ,
hab auch mal mit einem Biotec 18 angefangen, dann mit drei Tonnen erweitert, funktioniert einwandfrei für einen 45m³ Teich mit 20 Koi, einigen Silber und __ Graskarpfen, 5 Goldfischen - insgesamt ca 25 kg Fische.
Filtermedien - zunächst Bürsten dann diese Wabensteine in Körben gestapelt.
Das Ganze wird übrigens nur mit einer Aquamax 5000 betrieben - ich setze auf langsamen Durchfluss, damit die Bakkis genügend Zeit haben, ihre Arbeit zu verrichten.


----------



## Micha (1. Juli 2006)

*AW: Von kranken Kois, schlechten Wasserwerten und viel Arbeit...*

Hey!

Wir haben uns mal die selbstgebauten Filter von einigen Freunden angesehn. Wir sind dann doch fast entschlossen, lieber jetzt die Filteranlage komplett neu zu machen anstatt dann im nächsten Jahr wieder unzufrieden zu sein... 

Problem bei uns ist: Mit Schwerkraft und Bodenablauf gehts einfach nicht (ohne richtig viel Arbeit => Hausherrin sagt nein ). Ist es trotzdem möglich, das Wasser in den Vortex zu pumpen? Das Wasser würde nach dem Durchlauf normal in den Teich zurückfließen, da würden wir keine neue Pumpe brauchen!

Wir überlegen auch noch, wie/ wo wir das am besten umsetzen. zZ erscheint uns am sinnvollsten, einen Teil des bereits ausgebuddelten Lochs wieder zuzuschütten (auweia ) - in dem hinteren Bereich, siehe Bild - die neue Filteranlage zu installieren (die sollten dann auf Bodenhöhe stehen, also würden wir das Loch wieder fast zumachen), die dann eine 200L-Regentonne mit Vortex und zwei 500L-Container mit Filter und __ Hel-X beinhaltet + UV-Lampe(?). Anschließend könnte das Wasser entweder in den Pflanzenteich (den wir dann weiter nach vorne hin vergrößern würden) oder direkt in den Teich fließen. Problematisch wären vielleicht noch die bestehenden Pumpen, die eine zu stark, die andere zu schwach?! 

Sind schon langsam ratlos, man liest so viel, hört so viel von Freunden usw 

Wie würdet ihr das in unserem Fall (außer Bodenablauf und Schwerkraft ist alles drin, Geld spielt auch nur eine untergeordnete Rolle, wobei wir schon eher auf Selbstbau setzen würden!) noch versuchen hinzubiegen? 
Die Wasserwerte und die Kois haben sich stabilisiert, so dass wir zumindest nicht mehr diesen irren Zeitdruck haben  

Beste Grüße

Micha


----------



## jochen (2. Juli 2006)

*AW: Von kranken Kois, schlechten Wasserwerten und viel Arbeit...*

Hallo Micha,

Mein Teich wird auch durch einer gepumpten Version gefiltert, für eine Schwerkraftlösung hätte ich die halbe Terrasse die ich erst vor einem Jahr mühevoll angelegt habe abreißen müssen, das war mir des Opfers zu viel.   

Da ich ohne Koi plane, sollen viele Pflanzen in den Teich, der Sand im Hauptteich als Substrat soll als bakterielle Filterung zusätzlich helfen, ein Wasserfall mit vorgebauten Pflanzenfilter kommt noch dazu.

Da ich den Gartenteich als Hobby sehe, habe ich mir die Zeit genommen und einen Vortex aus einer 500ltr. Regentonne gebastelt. ( wie beschrieben gepumpte Version!)

Ich beobachtete die Funktion 2 Wochen.

Danach habe ich mir einen Siebfilter gekauft den ich sowieso als Vorreinigung für den Wasserfall benötige, und habe in vor die Filterung des Hauptteiches eingebaut und zwei Wochen beobachtet.

Meine Erkenntnis dazu :

Der Siebfilter war bei meinen Versuchen bei gepumpter Version wesentlich effektiver als Vorfilter, als das 500ltr. Regenfass (Vortex).

zusätzliche Info.

Mein Teich hat ein Volumen von 8000ltr. und meine Aquamax 8000 Filterpumpe pumpt bedingt durch den Höhenunterschied noch ca 4000ltr/h.
Ein Vortex ist sicherlich eine feine Sache aber der müsste mMn. viel grösser sein als 500ltr. und das ist mir persönlich ein zu großer _Kasten_.


----------

